# 7D or 5DII /5D III



## DeeJay (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm ready to upgrade and leave my 40D as an emergency back up. I like the images the 7D produces , but I'v heard the 5DII does a better job (when it comes to picture quality).  I own and LOVE my Tokina 11-16 but its for crop sensor cameras i believe.  I do have a 70-200 f4L and a 50mm f1.4(which i believe is compatible with full frame). should I kiss the Tokina goodbye and go for the 5D, or is the 7D comparable to the 5D in image quality?(in which case id go for the 7D)

HELP!


----------



## jaomul (Mar 3, 2012)

The tokina won't work as you said on a 5d. The other lenses you have will work but because there is no crop factor will appear to give you less of a zoom. An example being the 50 is a great portrait lens on your 40D but would be tighter on a 5D. If you do a lot in low light and don't need fast autofocus the 5d will in true terms give better image quality. The 7d will be like a faster slightly more pro grade 40d.


----------



## DeeJay (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting&#8230;. they say the 5DIII is faster. Ugh! decisions, decisions!


----------



## jaomul (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya sorry III may be but i only compared the 2 available as of now


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Mar 4, 2012)

What kind of photography do you plan to do with said camera? As an example, I have a 5DMKII and it is exactly the right camera for what I do. I do am into macro, extreme macro, and micro photography, and as such I manually focus 95% of the time. If you need a fast focus camera with a high frame rate the 5DMKIII would be a better bet. If you are doing telephoto photography or sports you do not want the FF cameras, the 1.6 sensor camera would serve you better (I use a 50D for this).

I have the same problem with some of the lenses that I bought for my 50D, they don't work on the 5DMKII, so I bought the ones that do fit, I love the IQ of the 5DMKII.


----------



## DeeJay (Mar 6, 2012)

I like so many different types of photography. Studio, Portrait, landscape, action, candid, fashion&#8230;. I love it all, and desire to dabble in a lil bit of everything. so maybe i should go get both lol!


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 6, 2012)

DeeJay said:


> I like so many different types of photography. Studio, Portrait, landscape, action, candid, fashion&#8230;. I love it all, and desire to dabble in a lil bit of everything. so maybe i should go get both lol!



You should get one, and invest the rest in lenses. You're not going to shoot a whole lot of action with a 70-200f/4 IMO, much less a 50mm.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is not an absolute, but I think of the 7D as being geared towards action (sports, wildlife ). You get the extra reach of a crop-body as well as fast, accurate and more robust AF. The 5D Mark II does have higher resolution, but it doesn't have the greatest AF system so I think of it as more geared towards portraits and landscapes. That is not to say you couldn't use either camera for any type of shooting, they just excel more in certain areas.  Personally, I shoot a 7D and will wait for a 7D mark II (or whatever the 7D replacement will be )


----------



## jaomul (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think waiting for the next camera to be released is of any benefit, always hoping the next one is better. To the OP if you are into all types of photography the 7D would probably serve you better. There may be a difference in picture quality between this and a full frame 5d, but how good do you need your camera to be. I suspect if you have to ask what camera to decide between a crop and full frame that your not selling photographs and that your quality level does not have to be at the 5d level.

The 7d produces great images when used correctly, is Canons best crop DSLR ever (according to many professional reviewers). If you pixel peep you may notice quality being less so than the 5d. The FF will also perform better in lower light. One of my favourite shots of my son was taken @ ISO 6400 on the 7d. While this may not stand up to pro criticism it is a shot I could never have got with a previous camera.

I imagine that if you wait a few months that you would pick up a good 7d and 5d markII for less than a mark III. It seems we can spend double the money to get any improvement


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 6, 2012)

jaomul said:


> I don't think waiting for the next camera to be released is of any benefit, always hoping the next one is better. To the OP if you are into all types of photography the 7D would probably serve you better. There may be a difference in picture quality between this and a full frame 5d, but how good do you need your camera to be. I suspect if you have to ask what camera to decide between a crop and full frame that your not selling photographs and that your quality level does not have to be at the 5d level.
> 
> The 7d produces great images when used correctly, is Canons best crop DSLR ever (according to many professional reviewers). If you pixel peep you may notice quality being less so than the 5d. The FF will also perform better in lower light. One of my favourite shots of my son was taken @ ISO 6400 on the 7d. While this may not stand up to pro criticism it is a shot I could never have got with a previous camera.
> 
> I imagine that if you wait a few months that you would pick up a good 7d and 5d markII for less than a mark III. It seems we can spend double the money to get any improvement



This pretty much sums up my sentiments as well.


----------



## DeeJay (Mar 8, 2012)

Great, Thanks


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 8, 2012)

The Tokina 11-16 works fine on the 5D at 16mm. Anything below 15mm you start to see some vignetting.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 8, 2012)

jaomul said:


> The tokina won't work as you said on a 5d. The other lenses you have will work but because there is no crop factor will appear to give you less of a zoom. An example being the 50 is a great portrait lens on your 40D but would be tighter on a 5D. If you do a lot in low light and don't need fast autofocus the 5d will in true terms give better image quality. The 7d will be like a faster slightly more pro grade 40d.



Im lost here, how is a 50 tighter on a full frame camera? There is no crop value on fx as opposed to dx?


----------



## jaomul (Mar 8, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > The tokina won't work as you said on a 5d. The other lenses you have will work but because there is no crop factor will appear to give you less of a zoom. An example being the 50 is a great portrait lens on your 40D but would be tighter on a 5D. If you do a lot in low light and don't need fast autofocus the 5d will in true terms give better image quality. The 7d will be like a faster slightly more pro grade 40d.
> ...


Wider, sorry,meant than on a ff.The focal length on a lens is just that, on a lens. Its the size of the sensor that you have to take into account when calculating crop factor. A 50mm focal length is always a 50mm focal length lens. On full frame its 50, on a crop its 50 but gives the sane field of view as 80mm on a full frame which is the standard by how these lenses are numbered on focal length


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 8, 2012)

oh few, i thought i was missing something, we are on the same page - awesome.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the 7D and just sold my 5d2-I really had issues with the 5d2. It's auto focus system is weak. Otherwise it's an amazing portrait and wedding camera. The 5d3 is looking like it fixed all of my issues with my 5d2 and then some. 
I had to be talked into the 7D... I dragged my feet and didn't want to upgrade my 50D to it for a long time. I went kicking and screaming and the only reason I bought it was I got it for $1000. I LOVE IT. It is a great EVERYTHING camera. I have opted to use it often over my 1d3 because of the crop factor giving me more reach with my lenses. 
I will purchase a 5d3 but not until the initial phase is over and/or the price drops. 
If  I had to choose the 5d2 or the 7D? It'd be the 7d. The focus system is  outstanding in it when compared to the 5d2. The IQ is damn good when  compared. There is some noise at ISO 12800 on the 7D but I USE it daily  and sell it. I just did not have any benefits from having the 5d2 and  the 7D. The 5d2 sat. Now if I had to choose between the 7d and the 5d3? I  am leaning towards the 5d3.


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2012)

MLeek - have you tried a 1DMIV? Against the 5DMIII that would seem to be its natural counter - granted its only 1.3 crop not 1.6 like the 7D but its other features that should even the odds a little against the 5DMIII (plus its price is nearly the same).


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 8, 2012)

Overread said:


> MLeek - have you tried a 1DMIV? Against the 5DMIII that would seem to be its natural counter - granted its only 1.3 crop not 1.6 like the 7D but its other features that should even the odds a little against the 5DMIII (plus its price is nearly the same).



I've played with one, but it was NOT in the budget. The guy I bought my 1d3 has one-that's how I got my 1d3. He HAD TO HAVE IT-the moment it came out. More money than brains. 
I told him I'd let him buy my 1dX for me... or buy his 1d4 if he's going to sell it at as much of a hit as he took on the 1d3. Otherwise? I'm not shooting BIG TIME sports, just high school and the occassional college/or minor league. I am not even in the running to go big time and I don't think I want to (watch me eat those words in a year or two) so I am going with the 5d3 and my 7D. I can justify the 5d3 for weddings and portraits and the 7D for my backup and that extra bit of reach. With the new FPS on the 5d3 and the new focus? I _*think*_ I am going to be pretty happy with it. Or at least it looks good on paper. 

I am actually kind of scaling back on things somewhat. I have major health issues that, while they are not life threatening-are making me slow down a bit... That and I don't WANT to be busy 24/7! Sports are a LOT more work than portrait and wedding work when compared to the amount of money I make off it. So... it'll be a good thing!


----------

